# lYMPHOSCINTIGRAPHY AND LYMPH SENTINEL NODE



## JCanales (May 18, 2012)

We are trying to determine if we can charge both 78195 and 78800. I found alot of articles that refer to 78195 but non that state weather or not these are both billable together. Can anyone point in the right direction. I could use any resources. 

Thank you


----------



## donnajrichmond (May 19, 2012)

What are you coding 78800 for ? 
Lymphoscintigraphy and lymph sentinel node are all 78195.


----------



## JCanales (May 21, 2012)

In a webinar it states that 78195 does not include radiopharmaceutical which is 78800. So that is where I beleive the confusion came in. is there any resaources that you might know of that can help clear this up??


----------



## donnajrichmond (May 21, 2012)

What was probably being said in the webinar is that 78195 does not include the actual radiopharmaceutical - if you provide the radiopharmaceutical, you code separately for that using an A code. 
78195 involves IV injection of a radiopharmaceutical and imaging of lymph nodes/system, including imaging for sentinel node. 
78800 can be used for distribution of radiopharmaceutical but should not be used if there is a more specific code available, and 78195 is more specific.


----------



## fgreen776 (Mar 3, 2017)

*intraoperative lymphoscintigraphy*

Hi everyone,
I am new and I could not figure out how to post a new thread. One of our patients missed her Nuc Med appointment for lymphoscintigraphy and the NucMed physician delivered the raditracer injection to OR and the breast surgeon injected the radiotracer, no imaging was obtained. We are already billing 19301, 38525, 38900, and 76098 for the remainder of the operation. I was wondering if we should add 38792 or any other code.


----------

